# RZR 800



## Chriskie (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I have a 09 rzr 800 and am thinking of putting a larger deep cycle batterie in it for more reserve power. With the lights radio and winch I keep killing the stock one with the machine running. Has anyone done this or have any ideas


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yellow or blue top Optima and you won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just installed a second battery on my brute because my winch was killing it.The stocker is 12ah & the secondary battery is 8ah so I hope it helps out.Just installed on Sunday so haven't had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## Chriskie (Jan 30, 2013)

I have looked into it a bit more I may put a deep cycle out of a boat in the bed and run everything to that


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

A factory size Polaris Ranger battery fits perfectly in the factory battery hole in our rzr and is a nice upgrade (look up the cranking amps...i got mine at Oreillys after the rzr battery died) 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yellow top is a deep cycle and cranking battery. Best of both worlds.


----------

